# Minimum bit depth



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just wonderring if there is a minimum depth the bit comes out below the fixed base. What I mean is, if i am buying a 1/2 diameter straight bit, why would I buy something with a depth of 1/2" when I could by one that is 1 1/2 for example. I am assuming using your plunge base you could then go from any depth between 0 to 1 1/2" (not planning to route anything 1 1/2 at a time but you get the picture). Just wonderring, on a fixed base if you chucked a 1 1/2 deep straight bit on it if there was a minimum distance the bit would be below the surface. If not why limit yourself by buying a 1/2" depth bit?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The shorter the cutter the more rigid it is therefore it can be fed that much harder without fear of breaking. I tend to only use long cutters where they are necessary for the job in hand.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, there is a need for both long and short cutters. Since most people want the maximum value they can get from a bit I suggest buying something in the 1-1/2 to 2" range to start with. This will let you do more jobs. As your bit collection increases adding a short bit could improve accuracy. I am not a fan of bit extenders, I would rather see a longer bit.


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, and yes Mike economy to begin with is the key here. Just thought to start i would go with around 1 1/2 . And really, to start I would feel more comfortable going with a couple of shallow passes to get to my desired depth anyway. Thanks again. But still, one part of my question to you guys is; on a fixed base router will a 2" long bit go right up inside the housing and leave no bit exposed below the base or is there a max. depth inside the router?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree, it's best to have a variety of lengths.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

bill0199 said:


> Thanks guys, and yes Mike economy to begin with is the key here. Just thought to start i would go with around 1 1/2 . And really, to start I would feel more comfortable going with a couple of shallow passes to get to my desired depth anyway. Thanks again. But still, one part of my question to you guys is; on a fixed base router will a 2" long bit go right up inside the housing and leave no bit exposed below the base or is there a max. depth inside the router?


I don't think most fixed base routers will accept a 2" bit without having some of the bit extending past the base plate. The only way to be certain is to measure at minimum depth setting from inside the collet to the bottom of the base plate.


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> I don't think most fixed base routers will accept a 2" bit without having some of the bit extending past the base plate. The only way to be certain is to measure at minimum depth setting from inside the collet to the bottom of the base plate.


ahhh. so the combo i purchased with both fixed and plunge base was a wise one. Thanks. Very excited to start making some sawdust. First up... building my workbench.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> I don't think most fixed base routers will accept a 2" bit without having some of the bit extending past the base plate. The only way to be certain is to measure at minimum depth setting from inside the collet to the bottom of the base plate.



Yet another reason George to support my opinion that fixed base routers should be delegated to the museum. Plunge routers as YOU know George are far superior.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I am not a fan of bit extenders"

By golly Mike, we are in complete agreement!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I must disagree with you and Mike,,extenders do have a place in the shop, so many router bits are just to short ,,( dish cutter for just one of many) many will pull the bit up and to far out from the collet to get around that error ,the Collet Extension will do the job SAFE  I use the router table dovetail jig alot and the bits are longer than the norm but they are just to short most of the time...many of the strait bits come longer but most of the other router bits just come in one size, then if you add a template or a sled the bit must be longer in order to do the job..  and safe..


Router Collet Extension
Router Collet Extension and review

==========


harrysin said:


> "I am not a fan of bit extenders"
> 
> By golly Mike, we are in complete agreement!


----------

